# Business Bay (work) / Arabian Ranches (to live)



## maria23 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi everybody!
I'm new at this! 
We are moving to Dubai in about a month (company hasn't given us the timings yet) because my husband has been offered to move offices.

We just found out our package details and location of my husband's office and I would like to get some advice before making any decisions.

His office will be in Business Bay, and we are willing to get a house in Arabian Ranches because for what we've seen is very similar to home, plus we have an 18 months son and we believe it will great for him to have play areas, meet children living in the community, etc.

So we mainly need some advice regarding how long it could take from Business Bay to Arabian Ranches going and coming from work. 

Also, I would really appreciate if anyone can tell us which school we could be looking for if we live/work in those areas. 
Since which age do kids start school in Dubai? I'm asking this because I thought maybe some schools also have kindergarden and children can start from for example, age 3.
Or it only starts from 1st grade?

Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## maria23 (Mar 17, 2014)

*anyone? advice?*

We know nothing about distances and traffic in Dubai, I would appreciate if anyone could tell me how long can it take during rush hour from Business Bay to Arabian Ranches, and viceversa.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

maria23 said:


> We know nothing about distances and traffic in Dubai, I would appreciate if anyone could tell me how long can it take during rush hour from Business Bay to Arabian Ranches, and viceversa.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


A search on Google maps shows the distance between them as 22.5km and 22 minutes driving time. If you do a few searches during rush hour times (sorry not sure what is rush hour in Dubai as my husband commutes to Saudi) it will give you an idea of the time it would take in current traffic at that time.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Go for it!

He is actually going the opposite way of the heavy morning traffic.

If you can afford Jumeirah, then it is close to buisness bay.

Anyways, buisness bay is in the middle, easily accessible. No worries at all and good luck.

Could we know the package, the buisness type? No need for details, but it is good to know what people are getting, for refrences only.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is the Google maps image


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Hmmmm thought I had added an attachment. Try again...


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

expatsue said:


> Hmmmm thought I had added an attachment. Try again...


Wow, you are really killing it! 

Good stuff.

But if google map says 22 minutes, in real life it means 10 minute , that is if you factor in Dubai driving ound: or at least my driving.

Ranches to Buisness is very close and great, do not hesitate, you'll love it.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Realistically 22 minutes google maps = 30 minutes in Dubai as there's always an idiot who's driving too fast *ahem* and crashes, making a traffic jam during rush hour.

That and google maps doesn't do well with roads that have varying speed limits. It tends to stick to the highest i.e. SZR 140kmph is the highest speed limit (between emirates) which it uses to calibrate the estimated time but the actual speed limit of the section you're looking at may be 100kmph.

Arabian Ranches (AR) is a very westernised expat community. Lots of parks, etc. It's nice for a small *(almost) toddler. Not sure about ages for real school but they do have pre-school here. Lots of them. My friend works in one. Hope that helps


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Arabian Ranches to Business Bay means coming in via the "back door" so to speak. It's a decent commute and not very long. You'll probably take E66 to Business Bay Crossing/Al Khail Road and enter Business Bay the back way. I don't think there's heavy traffic using that route most of the time. 

But there is more to Dubai than Arabian Ranches. Personally, I find AR a bit far out. Depending on your budget there are lovely villas in Jumeirah and Umm Suqeim, close to the beaches, lots of amenities and very centralized compared to the new communities on the outskirts of the city. Living in Arabian Ranches means a lot of time in the car.


----------



## maria23 (Mar 17, 2014)

expatsue said:


> A search on Google maps shows the distance between them as 22.5km and 22 minutes driving time. If you do a few searches during rush hour times (sorry not sure what is rush hour in Dubai as my husband commutes to Saudi) it will give you an idea of the time it would take in current traffic at that time.


Thank you so much!


----------



## maria23 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for your help ;-) its hard to make this kind of decisions when you have no idea how things work around there....

All of your replies were very helpful. Now I need to start looking into houses.... 3 to 4 bedroom (hopefully with pool!) in AR... Our budget is 275000, well the housing allowance. 

Any recommendation about neighborhoods in Arabian ranches? Although I think it will have to do more with what's available and suits our budget....

We still don't know anyone in Dubai, and I guess at the beginning it can be very hectic with furnishing the house, basically settling.... I thought it would be a good idea to look for a maid as soon as we get there, so she could give me a hand with all the work that needs to be done. I wouldn't leave my 18 months son with anyone that I don't fully trust though..... 

Any advice regarding how to be a trustworthy maid? I guess it can be easier through an agency?
Any good agency to recommend? 
I read some horrible experiences with maids that scared me a bit honestly....

Looking forward to moving to Dubai...!

Thanks again!


----------



## maria23 (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry forgot to ask, if is there a specialised in AR estate agent?


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

maria23 said:


> Sorry forgot to ask, if is there a specialised in AR estate agent?


Betterhomes, Househunters and ERE Homes all have stands in the community centre. We moved into Arabian Ranches last month and I love it, I think it is wonderful. But then I prefer the feeling of being out in the sticks a bit, I hate the noise, bustle and traffic of the busier areas. We spent 3 weeks in JBR by the Marina when we arrived and I felt really claustrophobic. Horses for courses I guess. You can still easily get to all the other areas in Dubai from the Ranches. It only takes me 15/20 mins to Mall of the Emirates and half an hour to the Marina for my weekly Waitrose fix! I'm very comfortable driving here, people drive fast but I don't think they drive dangerously. Re estate agents, Shirley at Househunters was absolutely brilliant for us, PM me and I will give you her details if you want. For your budget you should get a 4-bed on Savannah, Saheel or Alvorada. Search on Justrentals - but absolutely no point in looking seriously till you are here, nice houses are snapped up the moment they come on the market.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

maria23 said:


> .....
> 
> Also, I would really appreciate if anyone can tell us which school we could be looking for if we live/work in those areas.
> Since which age do kids start school in Dubai? I'm asking this because I thought maybe some schools also have kindergarden and children can start from for example, age 3.
> ...



Here is the website for the Jess School at Arabian Ranches. They appear to start at age 3. JESS Schools in Dubai - JESS Arabian Ranches Primary - Foundation Stage


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

expatsue said:


> .... For your budget you should get a 4-bed on Savannah, Saheel or Alvorada...


Sorry I meant you should get a 3-bed for that budget


----------



## maria23 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Many thanks!*

Thanks to all of you for your kind replies.... Sorry I took this long but I've been travelling and before that my baby was with gastroenteritis ;-)
Still waiting for the company to give us a certain date, but I am still doing my research!

Anybody knows anything about raffles nursery inside AR? Seems like a good choice for my toddler while I'm unpacking a whole house and running errands....


----------

